# Targets



## DustinS (Nov 9, 2004)

Are all the "Block" style targets comparable or does price reflect their quality? For example, is the original "Block" target that much better than its cheaper competition? To me, they all look like they are made out of the same material.


----------



## Berto4527 (Sep 20, 2006)

Thats because they are. The Block is just a grade better.

:beer:


----------



## gooseman14 (Mar 14, 2004)

The block lasts the longest


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

the blocks are sometimes rated as to how many hits they should be able to take.

I know you're not asking about the block compared to a bag... but what a pain in the a$$ to pull arrows out of the block compared to an inexpensive bag. I opt for the bag... haven't once had to stand on it to pull the arrow out.


----------



## Berto4527 (Sep 20, 2006)

Ok, so you had to stand on the Block to take out an arrow? I have never had to do that. And how often do you shoot at your bag? not to mention any broadheads?


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

If your broadheads fly just like your field points your block will last longer than any bag ever will.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

I got the cheap gandermountain block, works just as good as the original block for half the price, save your $$$$$$, buy cheaper


----------



## Berto4527 (Sep 20, 2006)

See, I really don't shoot my field points anymore, unless its a far shot, like when me and some guys are just totally guessing on yardage and shooting in the back yard, but when Im shooting seriously, and right before the season, and even during the season, i shoot only my broadheads. Which i honestly believe helps you become a better shooter. Therefore, I preffer the block, or any block, over a bag.


----------

